# Urbanna VA Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Friday fun at Oyster Festival and old Sizzlin Sal was there too. 

















Moo's ice cream parlor burned down this year and lots of vender's where helping them out in hard times. Last year Moo's had crab ice cream and it was not good. But this year they had lobster rolls and they where good.









Weather was perfect on Friday too. 

The view as you walk into town... sweet aint it?









The oysters where small and not as many shuck shacks as last year... maybe a sign.....

Saturday fished in the Dragon and found some convict bass on topwater. Bite lasted from 9am till 2pm in the skinny water. Landed about 20 from 20 to 26 inches. Rain was miserable and got colder as the day went on..BUT...What a blast when they smash those big poppers. Also got two more on an old SPRO Splash. 


















And this one scared me as it hit two feet from the boat. I jumped back from the strike and that is how the hook got set. 










Sunday was chores and clean up.. 

PSA: Long Island iced teas are deadly easy to drink and I am paying the price today.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

anything on topwater is great 


Jesse


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> anything on topwater is great
> 
> 
> Jesse


Probably the best statemnet on this board. 

BTW Capt, great pics and congrats on tha catch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yup, nothing like a good ol' topwater hit to stimulate your senses! Nice report, great pics!


----------

